# Need a Help with red seal questions



## Alexander (Jun 18, 2013)

hi

I'm going to do red seal next month and I have a problems with some questions..

Here is the one..

A drain is scaled at 1/8'' per foot. On the drawing,the combined lenghts of all the drains measure 23 5/16'' . How many actual feet of piping are required to instal the drains ?


----------



## Alexander (Jun 18, 2013)

**



Alexander said:


> hi
> 
> I'm going to do red seal next month and I have a problems with some questions..
> 
> ...



Ok Lads I found the answer cheers for Help !






Right 

next question :

A pipe has slope of 1.47% what would that be equivalent to ?

need a break down of it!


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

if you are having problems with that you need a lot of help.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

doesnt the school you went to have a recap portion of the course?


----------



## Alexander (Jun 18, 2013)

well I need lot of help ,and I hope you can help me out with this..

Just want to say that I live in the Europe and i got an offer to work for a plumbing company in Toronto but first I have to get the red seal license.
I m not familiar with some of the questions because most of the time I'm working with gas or oil heating's systems..

so if you have a time and if you like maybe refreshing your knowledge help me with this..

Rgds & Thanks


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Alexander said:


> well I need lot of help ,and I hope you can help me out with this..
> 
> Just want to say that I live in the Europe and i got an offer to work for a plumbing company in Toronto but first I have to get the red seal license.
> I m not familiar with some of the questions because most of the time I'm working with gas or oil heating's systems..
> ...


Then do the full proper intro here


----------



## Alexander (Jun 18, 2013)

done it..thanks for advice!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> Then do the full proper intro here


Like a pit bull...


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Get yourself a code book.

I needed the codebook and had to start plugging in numbers to figure out what 1.47% grade was.


----------



## Alexander (Jun 18, 2013)

Yeah I got one, cheers!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Alexander said:


> Yeah I got one, cheers!


Ya here again without the full intro??


----------



## Alexander (Jun 18, 2013)

what u mean man ?


----------

